# ibs or something else ?



## shubham2911 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have had ibs like symptoms for several years now..... on and off....4-5 years ... but now i had flu like symptoms a month ago... doc prescribed me with 500 mg antibiotics cefuroxime and nimica 500 for fever.. i had mild symptoms ... but now i hav more gas and sometimes it wakes me up from sleep in the morning .... i had rectal bleeding only 2 or 3 drops of blood with anal pain twice ..... testicular pain but goes away after passing gas... this is really affecting my social life.... had CBC done everything is fine only rbc were a little elevated and hb was 16.2... UG was fine showed fatty liver... gastroentrologist says i have gerd and lpr.... i fear and wish i dont have colon cancer or anything serious ...... and my latest doc says it is colitis caused by excesive antibiotics.... i do have anxiety problem


----------



## shubham2911 (Apr 16, 2015)

please someone reply !


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

please, if you are concerned about colon cancer, please do talk this over with your doctor. especially if you have health anxiety as well. your doctor is best at diagnosing you and helping you.

anxiety--especially health anxiety--just gets worse the more you keep thinking about things and worrying. it feeds on it itself and makes everything seem worse than it is--including symptoms and pain. a professional counselor can help you a lot with all that. please have your doctor refer you to one. they really can help.

i don't know anything about blood tests and fatty liver so i can't help you with that--sorry. here on the board, we can't diagnose things for people. only a doctor can do that.

if you have colitis, there are treatments for that--ask your doc.

i am sorry you are so worried and concerned, that's why i urge you to discuss all this with your doctor. wishing you all the best. take care.


----------



## joanna31 (May 12, 2015)

Hey, I'm not specialist but it sounds like IBS. Remember not everyone has exact same symptoms and there are better and worse times. Stick to what your doctor says and prescribes you.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Get a colonoscopy so you KNOW it isn't cancer. This alone will help with the stress when you are symptomatic! My Gma had colon cancer and I had those same fears. Knowing my colon is clean is a better mantra than saying over and over to yourself that it's Colin cancer. The prep for the procedure is awful, but the peace of mind is worth it.


----------

